# Beginner oral cycle



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi.

i have been training on and off for 5 years now in total but for the last 2 years solid and seriously

i am currently

5 foot 6

186 pounds

14% BF

my goal is just to put on size and mass at the moment. No real goals just want a better looking body and feel stronger.

i feel i have currently hit a wall and dont feel ive seen much difference over the past 6 - 8 months

i currently eat 6 times a day on a surplus meeting my macros at 4000 calories a day.

Ive paid money to personal trainers, tried changing my diet and training methods.

I'm thinking of doing a cycle as i want something new, im sick of spending hundreds of pounds a year for the small amount of change if any at all.

i want to do oral as i dont feel happy injecting myself and come to this conclusion ready the sticky so ive read some of these to help with my choice to cycle.

im still confused on how to start. Should i cycle testosterone only first?

can anyone help and recommend me something based on my stats?

Thanks


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you dont want to inject then you wont be using test.

A simple dbol cycle will be effective

Week 1-8 40mg per day

The day after your last tab start your pct (post cycle therapy)

Nolva 20/20/20 thats 20mg per day for 3 weeks

Clomid 50/50/50 thats 50mg per day for 3 weeks

Simple oral cycle and will yield good results


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

boutye911 said:


> If you dont want to inject then you wont be using test.
> 
> A simple dbol cycle will be effective
> 
> ...


x2

couldnt of put it better myself

especially as youve said you want to gain strength, dbol is king for strength gains , especially blue hearts them things are excellent


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dbol is a good choice,but at 4000 cals and 186lb you are going to get huge . :tongue:


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

Vinylpusher1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> i have been training on and off for 5 years now in total but for the last 2 years solid and seriously
> 
> ...


dbol only 50mg ed for 8 weeks

or anadrol (someone else will tell you the dosage i havnt used it yet)

or both, get some zydex promass, 2 tabs a day


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Dbol is a good choice,but at 4000 cals and 186lb you are going to get huge . :tongue:


depends on his metabolism i would get fat as fook on 4000 but some people find it hard to gain natural on 5000+

x2 on what @boutye911 said you will love it


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the quick replies. 

I had a look round at a dbol only and a lot of people have been saying for an 8 week cycle of dbol taking that much oral will completely mess my liver up. ??

I know it is going to effect my liver and have possible side effects but would one cycle really do that much damage like ive read?

Also a dbol only will put on A LOT of water weight which i will instantly lose afterwards unless i stack this with test injections?

Ive read this on quite a lot of forums and people advising against dbol only oral.

Im just trying to read up as much as i can so just looking for as much truth as possible

Thanks


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Vinylpusher1 said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies.
> 
> I had a look round at a dbol only and a lot of people have been saying for an 8 week cycle of dbol taking that much oral will completely mess my liver up. ??
> 
> ...


It wont be as harsh on your liver as people make it out to be so dont worry. You will gain water weight but keep your diet in control and it will be a minimum amount.

A dbol only cycle will give good results. I wouldnt advise it just for the sake of it.


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> It wont be as harsh on your liver as people make it out to be so dont worry. You will gain water weight but keep your diet in control and it will be a minimum amount.
> 
> A dbol only cycle will give good results. I wouldnt advise it just for the sake of it.


I didnt mean it to come across that way.

Im just a first time user and very cautious against side effects for my first cycle.

Would i suffer many on one cycle of dbol?

Ive read sooo many different opinions on it all


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Vinylpusher1 said:


> I didnt mean it to come across that way.
> 
> Im just a first time user and very cautious against side effects for my first cycle.
> 
> ...


Side effect will be very low on dbol mate. Gyno will be the main one and nolva will sort that out. Its a very safe first cycle.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

get yourself some zydex promass, its dbol/anadrol combo and well priced


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

only side effects i got from dbol was a little acne and a bit of rage apart from that i was fine lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Side effects will be adding on about 10kg in weight and about 25% on most of your lifts.


----------



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

Understand the attraction if oral only and the scary connotations around needles. I was in the same place but was convinced that orals were second best for several reasons (chiefly effectiveness and liver concerns). I found a guy who said he would start off doing the jabs for me and planned test-e which would only need to be done once a week.

When the day to start came he was away for a fortnight but I really wanted to get going so watched a few YouTube vids and plucked up the courage. Was amazed by the fact by how easy it was and that I couldn't even feel the needle (intramuscular injections are actually very easy).

In a way this is off-topic - but my point is that injections might not be as scary in practice as they are in theory. Liver concerns will be eased - and you'll be able to make the cycle last longer.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

poster_boy said:


> Understand the attraction if oral only and the scary connotations around needles. I was in the same place but was convinced that orals were second best for several reasons (chiefly effectiveness and liver concerns). I found a guy who said he would start off doing the jabs for me and planned test-e which would only need to be done once a week.
> 
> When the day to start came he was away for a fortnight but I really wanted to get going so watched a few YouTube vids and plucked up the courage. Was amazed by the fact by how easy it was and that I couldn't even feel the needle (intramuscular injections are actually very easy).
> 
> In a way this is off-topic - but my point is that injections might not be as scary in practice as they are in theory. Liver concerns will be eased - and you'll be able to make the cycle last longer.


And how did you find this guy? Grindr?


----------



## JasonRoche (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys I'm looking for some advice. I started dbol 1 week ago today for the first time. I'm only 10 stone and not in any great shape yet. Im in the gym 5 days a week and eating like crazy, always hungry. Started off taking 20mg for one and I'm thinking of going to 30mg for the second week. Should I stay on 20mg or move on to 30/40mg to see real gains quicker because of my build? My goal really is to look better and feel stronger.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

JasonRoche said:


> Guys I'm looking for some advice. I started dbol 1 week ago today for the first time. I'm only 10 stone and not in any great shape yet. Im in the gym 5 days a week and eating like crazy, always hungry. Started off taking 20mg for one and I'm thinking of going to 30mg for the second week. Should I stay on 20mg or move on to 30/40mg to see real gains quicker because of my build? My goal really is to look better and feel stronger.


I doubt your goal is to look worse and feel weaker mate lol. You shouldn't be using dbol but as you already are I won't lecture you.

Up to the dose to at least 50mg and push it hard in the gym, eat loads and just make the most of a cycle you defo should not of run


----------



## JasonRoche (Jun 13, 2014)

ellingham said:


> I doubt your goal is to look worse and feel weaker mate lol. You shouldn't be using dbol but as you already are I won't lecture you.
> 
> Up to the dose to at least 50mg and push it hard in the gym, eat loads and just make the most of a cycle you defo should not of run


Why shouldn't I have started this cycle?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

JasonRoche said:


> Why shouldn't I have started this cycle?


You shouldn't be using steroids when your 10 stone and "not in great shape" should of got your training and diet nailed, made progress natty, then when that stalled maybe are in the AAS.


----------



## JasonRoche (Jun 13, 2014)

ellingham said:


> You shouldn't be using steroids when your 10 stone and "not in great shape" should of got your training and diet nailed, made progress natty, then when that stalled maybe are in the AAS.


No matter what I ate I could not gain weight so thought i'd try something else.


----------



## averta (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys...for not open new post I want to ask something.

I have Dbol caps 25mg eo and I take 50mg ed,what is the best time to take?25mg in the morning and 25mg before workout or 50mg before workout?


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Vinylpusher1 said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies.
> 
> I had a look round at a dbol only and a lot of people have been saying for an 8 week cycle of dbol taking that much oral will completely mess my liver up. ??
> 
> ...


Running a liver shield like live 52 will help also


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone think dbol will be too strong for a first time user?

Will it be hard to keep my size increase or will i lose this once ive finished my cycle?

Thanks


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone give anymore info on a DBOL only cycle please?

Why are so many people against them?

Any people who have run one able to comment?

thanks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dbol is probably the most popular oral for first time cycle


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I appreciate the replies.

I'm doing some more reading into PCT and a possible AI during the cycle.

I know if i get signs of Gyno i can run Nolvadex and use arimidex to help with bloat.

Use clomid and nolvadex as a PCT after cycle....

The bloat i can cope with and if i put on water weight and lose "gains" well.... Then ive learnt this lesson myself.

My biggest concern that i keep reading about is people shooting down Dbol only cycles saying that you will shut down you natural test and the little fella will be effected etc etc.

Why is this such a common look on dbol only?? It seems this forum is all for the cycle and others are totally against it.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

To answer a few questions on this thread.

1 Eating right is the most important thing to reach your goal wether

It is bulking or cutting!!

2 dbol will slightly surpress Test,LH and FSH so as advised a pct is needed

3 Diet is key to what gains you keep

4 dose in the range of 40mg-50mg

5 active life is about 6-8 hours so no need to split dose

and although dbol is liver toxic doses of up to 100mg a day have been used

On a final note i dont advise a oral only cycle!!


----------



## Vinylpusher1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Itsjayman02 said:


> To answer a few questions on this thread.
> 
> 1 Eating right is the most important thing to reach your goal wether
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.

You say you dont advise oral cycle only. Is this due to what you get out of the cycle? Or the possible side effects?

Thanks


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Both mate....the cons outweigh the pros!!


----------

